# Mic rauscht sagt man mir



## RayasVati (8. Mai 2012)

Im TS sagt man mir das mein Mic "Zalmann Mic1" extrem am knarksen ist. wie kann ich das problem behebn?


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2012)

also bei einem 6€ - mikro würde ich nichts groß anderes erwarten  

evtl mal hingefallen? hatte mir das auch mal bestellt, klang sogar nur für skype ganz okay, aber einmal runtergeflogen und es war hinüber ...


----------



## RayasVati (8. Mai 2012)

nix runter geflogen


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2012)

ganz ehrlich: kauf dir ein besseres mikro  ich glaube bei dem teil ist auch jede fehlersuche hinfällig.


----------



## Darkseth (8. Mai 2012)

Von dir kommt aber auch kein einziger versuch der Fehlersuche, und solche vorschläge wie "Kauf dir ein besseres mikro" sind ziemlicher schwachsinn, wenn man nichtmal weiß, woran es liegt.

Mein Zalman Mic1 rauscht überhaupt nicht, ich bin perfekt verständlich, auch wenn es 30-50 cm von mir entfernt ist. So schlecht kann es also nicht sein 

@ RayasVati: Nutzt du Onboard oder Soundkarte? In beiden fällen, Welches genau?


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2012)

ich hatte es wie gesagt auch schon. die verständlichkeit war ok. 

aber trotzdem, wenn mir ein 6€-mikro abschmiert kauf ich ein neues und suche nicht nach einem fehler, der eifnach in der qualität des mikros liegt. 

ich weiß, das ist jetzt nicht wirklich produktiv. 


allgemein könntest du versuchen, die lautstärke-verstärkung am pc gering zu halten und stattdessen direkt ins mic zu sprechen. außerdem ist ein kleiner wackelkontakt im stecker nicht auszuschließen


----------



## ersguterjunge (8. Mai 2012)

In der Systemsteuerung--> auf Sounds und Audiogeräte gehen danach bei --->der Gerätelautstärke auf "erweitert" dann kommt da eine Console auf mit Reglern!

Oben auf Optionen und dann "Erweiterte Einstellungen" danach kommt ein kleines Fenster auf da mal ein Häkchen bei Mikrophon setzen! (Danach kann man die Lautstärke des Mikos regeln!)


Falls das nichts bringen sollte geh nochmal auf die Sounds und Audiogeräte und geh auf den Reiter "Stimme"

Dann auf "erweitert" bei Stimmeingabe und dann müsste da eine Auswahl mit dem "Mikro-Boost" kommen!

Versuche auf jeden Fall den Pegel zu ändern. 

Wenn das nicht hilft überprüfe ob dein Gehäuse ordnungsgemäß geerdet ist.

mfg ersguterjunge


----------



## Darkseth (8. Mai 2012)

Meins rauscht wie gesagt nicht, also kann es nicht "einfach" an der Qualität des mikros liegen.

Und ehrlich gesagt, ist es viel zu leicht, als das es von nem sturz aus 1.5 meter höhe gleich kaputt ist. Wahrscheinlich war deins von anfang an defekt.

Und wie gesagt. Wenn er nen billigen schelchten onboard sound nutzt, dann ist DAS die fehlerquelle, und nicht das mikro. Da rauscht auch ein 500€ mikro dran.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt. Wenn er nen billigen schelchten onboard sound nutzt, dann ist DAS die fehlerquelle, und nicht das mikro. Da rauscht auch ein 500€ mikro dran.


 
tja, aber auch an der besten soka klignt DAS mikro noch lange nicht gut  

wie  gesagt, meins HAT beim sturz vom schreibtisch das zeitliche gesegnet. davor hatte ich auch kein zu starkes rauschen, war klangtechnisch in ordnung. 


ontopic:  spiel mal etwas an den sound-einstellungen herum, ob es dann besser wird. besonders eine zu starke verstärkung wirkt sich sehr schlecht auf die qualität aus.


----------



## Darkseth (8. Mai 2012)

Natürlich gibts bessere Mikrofone, aber rein für ts/skype ist es mehr als ausreichend. 90% der skype/TS user haben ein deutlich schlechteres Mikro an ihren 10-20€ headsets dran^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (8. Mai 2012)

Oder an ihrem 100€-G35


----------



## RayasVati (9. Mai 2012)

Hab on board. Setze aber heute eine Asus Xonar dx ein.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Mai 2012)

ist ne klasse soundkarte  meld dich mal, wie es dann läuft  also die sound-qualität dürfte sich deutlich verbessern, und mit etwas glück holt die auch aus dem mikro noch ein bisschen mehr raus.


----------



## RayasVati (9. Mai 2012)

Die front eingänge für kh und mic kann ich nicht mehr nutzen....weiß nicht warum es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Darkseth (9. Mai 2012)

Weil die Fronteingänge mit einem Anschluss immernoch am Onboard dran sind. Den stecker musst du wegmachen, und in die Soundkarte rein.

So sieht der etwa aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du das umgesteckt hast und es trotzdem nicht geht, dann musst du im Treiber Menü auf "FP Kopfhörer" umstellen.


----------



## RayasVati (9. Mai 2012)

Ich hab es umgesteckt. Wie mach ich das mit dem treiber menü?


----------



## Darkseth (9. Mai 2012)

einfach bei "Analog Aus" auf "FP Kopfhörer" umstellen, damit wird Frontpanel angesteuert


----------



## RayasVati (9. Mai 2012)

genauer Bitte


----------



## Darkseth (9. Mai 2012)

Dass das Treiber menü geöffnet sein muss weißt du, sonst kannst du die option nicht anwählen?

Oder wo ist es unklar? Oo


----------



## RayasVati (9. Mai 2012)

mir ist alles unklar


----------



## Darkseth (9. Mai 2012)

einfacher als die einzelnen Schritte, wo du hinklicken musst, kann mans aber nicht erklären...

Also du musst den Treiber erstmal installieren, damit er überhaupt aufm PC ist... soweit?


----------



## RayasVati (9. Mai 2012)

Ja Treiber ist drauf


----------



## Darkseth (9. Mai 2012)

also, treiber öffnen, und genau dahin klicken, wie ichs erklärt hab

Edit: Hilft dir das vll auf die sprünge?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RayasVati (9. Mai 2012)

Jear  VIELEN DANKE


----------



## Darkseth (9. Mai 2012)

und rauscht das mic damit weniger? ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Mai 2012)

gibts eigentlich bei asus irgendeinen utnerschied im audio-center zwischen den verschiedenen xonars? meins sieht genauso aus, außer dass halt xonar dg statt wie bei dir xonar dx drüber steht


----------



## Darkseth (9. Mai 2012)

Die DG hat nicht diese features wie Dolbi Pro Logic II , etc, die dx schon 
Dafür hat die DG ne option um die verstärkung vom KHV einzustellen


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Mai 2012)

ohja, der wird bei mir auch massig genutzt  denn bei hoher angegebener ohm-zahl ist das teil richtig schön laut, aber für leise musik eben zu unpräzise 

stimmt, die funktionen hat sie nicht. ist trotzdem ne tolle karte, besodners für den preis. wenn man die ganzen zusatz-sachen der großen nicht braucht, kriegt man da einen sehr guten klang mit schon recht vielen einstellungsmöglichkeiten für wirklich wenig geld


----------



## RayasVati (12. Mai 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> und rauscht das mic damit weniger? ^^


 
bis dato ist alles ok


----------

